

Can the NSA Remotely Turn On Mobile Phones? - anon104
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/nsa-remotely-turn-on-phones,news-18854.html

======
Zigurd
The article fails to mention that most smartphone mic and
earpiece/speakerphone audio paths are usually controlled by the baseband
processor, as well as, of course, the 3G/4G mobile radio. In other words,
there's an autonomous phone in your phone, with sufficient peripherals to be
turned on based on a special command from the mobile network, and to work as a
room bug. This was revealed in an FBI mob case where such room bug evidence
was used.

